# Paper faced corner bead



## Rambo1982 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there. I bought a bunch of paper faced outside corner bead in 10ft lengths. I have long sections of bulk head in my basement and am wondering if I can splice the corner bead together or do I need to use tape for the long sections? Any ideas or help would be much appreciated. Thank for Any info


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

post a photo
also look in to trimtex vinyl corner bead for something like that. Oh and you can't buy TrimTex products at your local Box store you have to buy it from a sheetrock supply shop.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

By "splice" you mean butt two pieces next to each other when you don't have a long enough piece to run the length? I believe so, but I will let a drywall expert pipe in.

In response to Nailbags: aren't vinyl corner beads harder to mud and paint than paper/metal corner beads? 

B


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Sometimes tape alone is used (I read that's the traditional method) so I don't see a problem with butting two sections of bead. I'd probably put tape over the butt.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't use the paper-faced corner bead in areas that could possibly get bumped. It's not as strong. 

Whenever I've needed to butt two pieces of corner bead, I have not spliced over it with paper tape. I don't think it would hurt to do so, however.


----------



## bova80 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just did a bulk head in my basement and had to butt 2 pieces of the paper faced corner bead together, can't even tell.


----------



## Rambo1982 (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome. That's good news


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Beepster said:


> By "splice" you mean butt two pieces next to each other when you don't have a long enough piece to run the length? I believe so, but I will let a drywall expert pipe in.
> 
> In response to Nailbags: aren't vinyl corner beads harder to mud and paint than paper/metal corner beads?
> 
> B


No they are not. if you use the right ones not the ones out the Orange or blue stores.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

personally, I've never been a fan of paper anything other than tape. for the purpose it was designed for, inside corners and joints. unless, it's paper L bead where it's not subjected to exposure.

that being said, yes you can butt paper bead joints. using a splice piece say 6"7" placed under the joint to keep pieces even. and, no vinyl beads will not keep paint any better than the bumper on your car or resin outdoor furniture or siding. it just don't bond to vinyl it'll look okay for a couple/few days till weather starts popping paint off in flakes the size of pennies! there is a reason vinyl, and resin are manufactured with color throughout. if it gets scratched? it's the same color.

as always, just my thoughts


----------

